# Car dollies are pretty cool



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

With the aid of the dollies I purchased, I was able to push the car to one side of the garage. Assembly was kind of a PITA, though (four bolts per caster, four casters per dolly, four dollies). I forgot that I'd left the sway bay bushing bolts off of the left side of the car; the bracket made a nice "CLANK" sound as it popped off of the subframe and landed on the garage floor as I jacked up that corner of the car. Oops!

At first, I didn't think I would be able to make the car budge an inch. I then took the time to align the caster wheels in the direction of travel and spent the next several minutes pushing against the wheels as hard as I could. Once the caster wheels spun a few times, the process became relatively easy (about the same effort required to push a car in neutral). Attached is a photo in case you're curious (please excuse the artificial Photoshop contrast adjustment).


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I have also gratuitously included a pic of the pile of parts that will eventually become my engine hoist and stand.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Those look like smaller versions of those 'furniture mover' things. I see those used by the movers around the office quite a bit, and got one for myself at Harbor Freight recently (I coulda built one but the HF one on sale cost less than 4 casters).

But the limitation of this is that you need to jack the car up and slide these under, correct?

They're far more costly, but GoJacks (Griots sells them but they can be had for far less) have a jacking mechanism built-in, alleviating the need to jack the car on and off of the dollies.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Those look like smaller versions of those 'furniture mover' things. I see those used by the movers around the office quite a bit, and got one for myself at Harbor Freight recently (I coulda built one but the HF one on sale cost less than 4 casters).
> 
> But the limitation of this is that you need to jack the car up and slide these under, correct?
> 
> They're far more costly, but GoJacks (Griots sells them but they can be had for far less) have a jacking mechanism built-in, alleviating the need to jack the car on and off of the dollies. *


Yes, you do need to jack up each wheel, slide the dolly underneath, and let the car down. I believe the dollies lift the car by 1.75" or so. This can definitely be a pain; however, I plan to keep my car on those dollies for quite a while, so I don't mind. The extra clearance will actually make it easier for me to get the car onto jackstands when the time comes to pull the engine.

Those GoJacks look like the perfect solution. You can roll them up to each tire, jack them up, move the car, and lower and remove them very easily. The thing is that even Harbor Freight sells them for $133 each, or something close to it. I got all four dollies for $100, but if I planned to do this sort of thing a lot I would look into the GoJacks for sure.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Here's a pic I found of a GoJack:


----------

